# New Member from NE Ohio



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys! Some of you may know me from HGS (or youtube!) but for others:

My name is Jordan. I am a 20 year old vet tech major from NE Ohio. I have been riding for 13 years. I rode saddleseat on Morgans and Saddlebreds for about 12 of those and then last summer switched to huntseat on my ASB gelding, Fred. He is 7 years old, stands at 17hh. I got him when he was 3 and did a lot of his basic training, before he went "crazy" and then had to take him to my current trainer for help. I showed him saddleseat and then switched to hunt last year after some lameness issues. I have been getting ready for show season and just recently within the last week 1/2 have decided to retire him. I am planning on leasing a horse and hope to be looking at him this weekend. 

Here is Fred:










and a video:





Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey fellow Ohioian. Welcome to the forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

mbender said:


> Hey fellow Ohioian. Welcome to the forum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's a very pretty boy you have. Sorry to hear about his early retirement. Are you looking for another ASB and are you wanting to stay in saddleseat or stay with hunt seat?


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> That's a very pretty boy you have. Sorry to hear about his early retirement. Are you looking for another ASB and are you wanting to stay in saddleseat or stay with hunt seat?


Thank you! I am actually looking at a Morgan gelding that's out of state. I hope to go up and try him out this weekend, if we can figure out a time both trainer's will be available (mine and theirs). 

My trainer thought I'd want to go back to saddleseat but I actually enjoy huntseat more. So, I'm sticking with hunt! I may go back to saddleseat one day, but not in the near future. :wink:


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Hey there, Jordan. It's aeternal! Obviously I have a different username on here, lol.


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

aneternalflame said:


> Hey there, Jordan. It's aeternal! Obviously I have a different username on here, lol.


THAT'S WHY! I tried to put you as my referral but it said "aeternal" was invalid and I was too lazy to message you and ask. lol.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

getupasb said:


> THAT'S WHY! I tried to put you as my referral but it said "aeternal" was invalid and I was too lazy to message you and ask. lol.


Ooops xD Yeah, I made this account before I started making every account 'aeternal'


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi fellow NE Ohioan!  where in the area are u? I'm in Copley!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Hi fellow NE Ohioan!  where in the area are u? I'm in Copley!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually used to live in Copley, but now I live around Kent!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Small world!!  I grew up in stow and moved to bath in high school...eventually got married and live in copley now! Did you board when you were in copley?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Small world!!  I grew up in stow and moved to bath in high school...eventually got married and live in copley now! Did you board when you were in copley?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha! Yes, small world! I was born in Green, then grew up in Alpharetta, GA. I moved back to Ohio back in 7th grade. I went to Revere Middle School (my sister went to high school there and graduated from there). Then for high school, I went to Green but lived in Copley with my dad part time. My parents were divorced, so I switched between Green and Copley weekly. 

My horse was boarded up in Medina at what I think is now called Lily Valley Farms, an all saddleseat barn. Then he started having behavioral issues and the trainer there was no help, so I took him to New Beginning Stables about 2 years ago, which is in Kent. It's pretty new, but the trainer is amazing and has done wonders on my horse and my riding. Anyways, that's where I board now!

You?


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey....nice to see you here. I didnt know aeternal was here too. 

UM....Details on the Morgan?


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

SaddleDragon said:


> Hey....nice to see you here. I didnt know aeternal was here too.
> 
> UM....Details on the Morgan?


Yes! lol. She and I were talking on facebook and she mentioned this forum. I was bored so I joined.

I am trying to keep that info private currently but let me ask the owner to see if it's okay to mention to you.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

getupasb said:


> Hahaha! Yes, small world! I was born in Green, then grew up in Alpharetta, GA. I moved back to Ohio back in 7th grade. I went to Revere Middle School (my sister went to high school there and graduated from there). Then for high school, I went to Green but lived in Copley with my dad part time. My parents were divorced, so I switched between Green and Copley weekly.
> 
> My horse was boarded up in Medina at what I think is now called Lily Valley Farms, an all saddleseat barn. Then he started having behavioral issues and the trainer there was no help, so I took him to New Beginning Stables about 2 years ago, which is in Kent. It's pretty new, but the trainer is amazing and has done wonders on my horse and my riding. Anyways, that's where I board now!
> 
> You?


HAHA I went to Revere Middle School too!! (and then Revere HS too and graduated from there, but that was in 1998 I'm about 11 yrs your senior)  I grew up like 5 mins from there, off of Ira Rd on Candlewood Lane...so funny!

I board now in Wadsworth at what used to be a saddlebred barn, Ashwood Farm...have you heard of it?  Do you ever do any shows around here?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

getupasb said:


> I actually used to live in Copley, but now I live around Kent!


I live around Kent! Iv probably seen you around before =D Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats ok, dont **** anyone off. But as soon as you know, I expect all the details.


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> I live around Kent! Iv probably seen you around before =D Welcome to the forum!


Hahaha! Awesome. I technically live in Deerfield which is a small town near Ravenna. But, my horse is boarded in Kent! Thanks.


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

SaddleDragon said:


> Thats ok, dont **** anyone off. But as soon as you know, I expect all the details.


Going to message you on HGS.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

getupasb said:


> Hahaha! Awesome. I technically live in Deerfield which is a small town near Ravenna. But, my horse is boarded in Kent! Thanks.


I live in Atwater which is around Deerfield!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Atwater! That town became a mystery to me for so long because of THIS building...I would pass it on I-76 and had NO CLUE what the heck it was for the longest time!!! Someone finally clued me in, it's a VOR, an old system they used to use for aviation navigation before GPS was around! Ya learn something new every day I guess 

This is the aerial view, can't get a good side view! 










But looks like one of these...

VHF omnidirectional range - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 









Ok *tangent complete*  hehe


----------



## getupasb (May 18, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> I live in Atwater which is around Deerfield!


Hahaha, that's funny! Such a small world.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Atwater! That town became a mystery to me for so long because of THIS building...I would pass it on I-76 and had NO CLUE what the heck it was for the longest time!!! Someone finally clued me in, it's a VOR, an old system they used to use for aviation navigation before GPS was around! Ya learn something new every day I guess
> 
> This is the aerial view, can't get a good side view!
> 
> ...


:shock::shock::shock: Iv never seen that before! I recently moved to Atwater from a little town called Suffield which is a few miles west.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm from NE Ohio also. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Psssst. Hey!! 


...and by that I mean welcome to the fourm! LOL nice to see another familar face!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh, there are a lot of us from Ohio. I recently just moved here from WI. I live near Millersburg. Lived in Akron when I first moved out here. Now I'm in Millersburg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

To the OP did you ever show at the Portage Country Fairgorunds?!?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

mbender said:


> Lived in Akron when I first moved out here. _Posted via Mobile Device_


My neck of the woods!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!!! Im right over the boarder in WV...so not too far from you


----------

